# Thoughts on this '06 F350 Diesel...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thoughts- reliabity, price, etc?

http://battenkill.foreignautoonline.com/used_car_for_sale/2304816


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Unless all maintenance has been recently done, brand new tires,brakes, all fluid changes,etc I think it is a little high


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

i agree a tad high with those miles


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Ok what would be a good price on the truck?

Also- is '06 an ok year for the 6.0 Diesel? I know '03 was a year to avoid on those.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think that dealer or most will ever come down to this price but I would not pay a penny over 20,500.
As far as the 6.0 diesels some people have experienced problems while others haven't.
I don't have any personal experience with the 6.0 only what I have heard.
Why not check the private party section and see what is available.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it is a little high in price for the miles also. I do like the 6.0 motor though, I have no problems with mine. I wouldn't chip or try to get more boost out of the turbo. The head bolts will stretch from the added boost. Plus from 05 to newer it has coil overs instead of springs, much tighter turning radius. Especially if you have a long box.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Should I really have any concerns about the 6.0? I've heard mixed reviews about it...

Any known issues with these trucks? Things to look out for? common expensive repairs?


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

I had an 05. Same truck F350 xlt with a 6.0. It was even red. Had the dealer buy it back. Problems with the engine, and tranny. Just before the buy back it took almost 6 weeks to get a part for the thing. Lost it for two major storms. I would stay away. Buy a duramax. 50,0000 and problem free. My old 03 90,000 carried a EZ-Vee since day one PROBLEM FREE!!!! There is a reason why the 6.0 is gone. They are still making the 6.6 d-max.


----------



## whiteford06 (Jul 16, 2008)

You shouldn't have any problems with an 06 me and my brother have the same year and we have had no real problems with them. The price seems high for the truck though I got mine two years ago with 32K for 23.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

my experience so far working for a company the past 2 years same truck 06 F350 6.0 things that have gone wrong to date

New engine at 13,000 miles 
last year new injector control modual
this year high pressure oil line, glow plugs, and something else behind the turbo but cannont remember what it was. truck has just over 55000 on it now and it has been babied as a work truck. It will work fine for the day and you may comback the next and it wont start or it will start great the first time and wont start the rest of the day. Dont get me wrong the truck will run like a champ but the engine is bad bad bad


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

do you have any need for a extended cab? if not why not consider Mackman's truck? http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102590


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i love my truck, pretty mcuh the exact one your looking at, same color and options, but mine has the fx4 package and is a 250. i paid 19,900 for mine last february with 48k miles. i have had no problems aside from the egr valves lately. original one went bad at like 65k miles and had 2 more go in the last 14k miles. but last dealer realized the morons at the first dealer werent putting some new baffle in that they were supposed to so needless to say found my new place for service. the truck also has a factory 100k mile warranty so you should be good for a while with that too. i wouldnt pay more then like 22k for that truck, especially not even being bought at a ford dealer.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

we do a fair amount of work on these,just finished head gaskets ,egr,and oil cooler on one.the 05 and up 6.0 are not immune to injector,egr,turbo,headgasket,oil cooler,ficm,and ipr problems.they are better than 03,04,units in hpop system design and a few other points.many folks praise them,many hate em.that said,i would own one at the right price,they run good and get good fuel eco.they can be made fairly reliable with egr delete,cat hollow,current program,good fuel and syn oil.good luck damian


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

One thing that I ahve realized with a WHOLE lot of things beyond trucks and plows is that people who have a lot of problems with something are qucik to get on the internet and bash it on every medium they can,,,however the ones who gladly and happily have things without problems rarely invest the energey to let the rest of the world know. You may 100 bad reviews of a 6.0 but that is a TINY percent of the actual ones out there, my two cents.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

I eco the others in saying shes a bit pricey, 20500 sounds good to me. As with any truck there are lemons. Be ware of the 5th wheel plates, check the bump stops to see how much it pulled, along with brakes and the other usuals. The 6.0 is a good engine, its ford's handling of it that made them hit and miss. I've heard of very few problems in them without chips or other heavy mods. So definetly take her for a test drive. 

P.S. the above statement that there are lemons in every truck, doesnot exclude duramaxes. I don't know of any 06 and newer duramax owners that like them.

Will


----------

